
Pakistani truck art - walrus01
http://herald.dawn.com/news/1153417
======
pknerd
One of the teams went to Melbourne to decorate a tram in 2006

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karachi_to_Melbourne_Tram](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karachi_to_Melbourne_Tram)

